# As requested... My diet



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

*430am*

Oatmeal / Museli

4x Fried Eggs

Glass of juice / coffee

*7:00am*

Avocado on toast (2 slices)

30g Shake (Milk, Powder, Strawberries, Chocolate topping for extra carbs)

*10:45am*

Creatine

*11:00am*

Home-made Foot Long Sub (Pepperoni, Salami, Lettace, Cheese, Tomato, Onion, Black Olives)

Protein Shake

*12:00 - 1:30*

*TRAIN*

*1:45pm*

Protein Shake (Same as above)

Rice

Chicken

*3:00pm*

Kebab (Chicken, Lettace, Tomato, Cheese, Mushrooms, Olives, Onion & BBQ sauce)

*5:00pm*

Protein Shake

*7:00p*

Beef/Chicken/Pork

Steamed Vegies (Brocoli, Carrot, Potato)

*9:30pm*

Shake on drive home from work.

*10:30pm*

Sleep


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Can someone move this to gaining weight for me please? Cheers in advance.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

AussieMarc said:


> Can someone move this to gaining weight for me please? Cheers in advance.


Done


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

nice diet. just one question: is it really necessary to drink 5 protein shakes a day?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey AM,

Did you put this up for it to be analysed or just to show what you do mate?

I won't offer any advice just in case you are happy, but there is a lot of ****e in there lol and your sodium intake is pretty high.

On top of that you have a hell of a work schedule, do you get a social life? and 6 hours sleep? Your cortisol must be thru the roof and killing your gains potential.

Take care bro

SD


----------

